
Flickr says all Creative Commons photos are exempt from picture limits - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/8/18256478/flickr-creative-commons-photos-free-1000-picture-limit-exempt
======
vinniejames
It would have been nice if the Flickr data dump kept correct timestamps on
your photos. I've now got 5,000 all dated March 2019 :/

~~~
NKCSS
Not sure if it respects it, but maybe encode them in EXIF and update based on
the EXIF data again after downloading?

------
stevenwoo
FYI, to answer the question in the first paragraph of the article I just did a
test upload and it worked on my free account, I have 40,000 photos on Flickr
and chose not to continue my Pro account, but I think 99% of my photos had a
Creative Commons license.

------
maltelandwehr
Do people who care about not-having picture limits still use flickr?

~~~
ghaff
Yes. They pay for "Pro" accounts.

------
ghaff
It seems to me that the Creative Commons exemption that SmugMug put in place
significantly blunted the criticism that they were removing a large quantity
of photographs from the digital commons.

Personally, I might have preferred that they excluded non-commercial and non-
modify variants but, as a practical matter, those probably needed to be
included.

TBH, I'm not sure why most people who don't want to pay wouldn't just license
their photos CC--what percentage of Flickr users are going to sell photos to
any meaningful degree--but maybe increasing CC licensing is part of the
intent.

~~~
rickyc091
As a hobbyist, I ended up deleting all my photos and closing my account. Had
they made this announcement earlier, I would have been happy to put everything
as CC.

From their cameras popularity graph
([https://www.flickr.com/cameras](https://www.flickr.com/cameras)), I think
the popularity of Flickr has died off with Instagram and all the various
social networks. The most popular camera phone on there is iPhone 6 (2014).
For point and shoots, it's the first generation RX100 (2012).

~~~
zimpenfish
> I think the popularity of Flickr has died off with Instagram

For me it was because uploading a photo to Instagram was a trivial process
(launch app, pick photo, type words, done) in an app that felt nice - Flickr's
iOS app was awful. That combined with Flickr's incessant need to dick around
with the UI/UX and break things lost me pretty quickly. This year I won't be
renewing my Pro.

------
fmli
Great. Too bad Verizon pre-paid still caps my data plan.

Now, if all Flickr network traffic (ads, content, images, resources) were to
be exempt from impacting Verizon pre-paid data plan bandwidth allowances, that
might _almost_ be something.

